
Study: Android Users Are the Most Unhappy - Philipp0205
https://lunduke.com/posts/2020-05-22/
======
derrick_jensen
A lot of it probably has to do with income. Linux is free, but everybody I
know that uses it only uses it for work.

------
dotcoma
Being able to spend $ 1,000 on a phone won't make you happy, but it doesn't
hurt, either.

